# Ägypten Strömungslos



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2019)

Alias " Warme Suppe und Allahs Backofen Teil 3 "

Hi Ihr.

War wieder eine Woche in Südägypten. Diesmal als Pflegekraft für meine Schwerkranke Mutter.
Hatte morgens eine Stunde und Abends wo ich mich meinem Hobby widmen konnte.

Ich machs ganz kurz. Eine Woche war absoluter Ententeich. Null Strömung. Dazu Vollmond und Korallenblüte. Das zusammen und genau Mitte vom Jahr. Schlimmer geht es NICHT!!!!!!!

Ebbe und Flut Tidenunterschied 15cm .

Der Meeresspiegel steigt?????????????
Seit einem Jahr sink er. Zwei Jahre war der Unterschied zwischen Ebbe und Flut mehr als 1,20m.

Kann mir nur erklären das der Mond seit geraumer Zeit mehr Abstand zur Erde hat.

Hab mich 7 Stunden zu Tode geworfen. Nur zwei Fische gehakt. Die waren super gross. Leider ausgeschlitzt.

Das wars.. Null Hornhechte.. Millarden Meeräschen unterwegs... Null geraube. Nix.
Niemand hat auch irgendwas gefangen.

*Hoffe auf nächste Woche*. *Inschallah gibt es dann Fisch
*
Übrigens war es super Terrorheiss... Nie unter 34 Grad gehabt.. Tagüber 40Grad. Wasser am Riff 26,8


Wollte da ich nix gefangen hab diesmal mal Bilder Unterwasser machen mit Riff und den ganzen bunten Fischen..Kamera kaputt







Stehe immer an der Kante vorne oder kurz davor.. früher bei Flut stand das Wasser mir bis zur* BRUST!!!!!!!!!!! *bin über 1,90gross

Auf dem Bild das war Ebbe nach einer Stunde aufsteigendem Wasser. Total krass.

Naja sorry das wars. Hoffe ich kann euch dann quasi in zwei Wochen Fische präsentieren.
Da geht es dann 6 Stunden am Tag fischen überall.

So Gott will.

Danke für lesen.


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2019)

Das war diese Woche Flut...






Kleiner Tipp für Meeresangler. Hab mir paar Minnow gekauft.. Allein Rapalas für 45 Euro.. die Dinger waren alle Schrott und nicht zu gebrauchen.
Ausser dieser von DUO. Nicht billig aber lief selbst bei 2,40m Einzug pro Sekunde problemlos.. und das mit 100lb Vorfach. Geiles Teil. Fand leider kein Annehmer


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2019)

Ein Rute für leichte Angeln bis 40Gramm Köder.. Trotzdem muss die Rolle stark sein. Fischte mit ner Daiwa Travel Spinn und 40 Cabo
2 Ruten bis 120gramm und sehr stark. 222cm. Eine mit 5000 Daiwa Bg.. (da musst ein Bodybuilder sein) für den Einzug mit 123cm brauch es sehr viel Kraft!!!!!!!
An der anderen hängt eine Shimano Socorro 5000 SW. Weniger Einzug. Übersetzung niedrig aber saustark. (*Die Rolle fische ich nun 2 Jahre Hardcore am Mittelmeer und in Ägypten. Nie Service gehabt. Läuft wie am ersten Tag.. !!!!!!! Wurde nie abgespült oder ähnliches.. Schrauben noch alle ohne Korrosion.. Bremse tadelos.. lauf Göttlich.*
Lag schon im Salzwasser.. Stundenlang aufm Kajak mit Wellenspritzer etc..
Kaufempfehlung pur!!!

Die Bg macht bald den Arsch zu!!!!!! soviel dazu...Trotz Generalüberholung nach jedem "Urlaub"


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2019)

Mein bester Angelbuddy (Ägypter) musste leider gehen.. als Ersatz diente Paul.. so hatte ich beim Köderwechsel oder ähnlichem wenigsten jemandem zu reden  zumal es eh viel zu heiss um auch nur irgendwas zu tragen würden da nicht dauernt Touristen laufen wäre das beste wohl nackig dort zu fischen 






In solchen Tümpel waren Schwester, Nichten und ich immer Mittags "dümpeln".. Wasser 37 Grad. Null Sauerstoff und trotdem ging es den Fischen dort gut. * ?????????????????????? über Stunden*


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2019)

Da muss man die Augen zukneifen.. Die Seesterne gibt Millardenfach.. Billionen....trauig aber drüber latschen....

Traurige Wahrheit.. Korallen gibt es allerdings nicht.(am Spot). da steh ich nicht drauf.. Versprochen.


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2019)

Wir/ich waren noch schnorcheln/Tauchen... zig Schildkröten gesehen und Dugongs mit über 400KG soo
geil. Die Tiere waren so enspannt weil wir die einzigsten waren. Sooooo geil.. 


Leider weil Kamera Dienst verweigert hat keine Bilder..

So jetzt ist erstmal Schluss.. Hoffnung liegt auf nächster Woche.

Sollte noch jemand Lust haben mitzukommen. Melden. Zeit und Flüge sind knapp. 

Danke Euch

Shokran.


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2019)

@ Rapala

Die Dinger haben am Meer *NIX*  zu suchen. Laufen höchstens mit Köderfischschnur 0.10 Mono 

Über 30 Euro ohne Versand.. für die Tonne!!!!!!!! Das Beste sind wahrscheinlich Sprengringe und Haken

MaxRap 15 23g
X-RAP Long Cast Shallow 12



Da bleib ich lieber bei Jigs für 3 Euro.. die laufen und fangen wenn Fische da sind

Bullshit


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2019)

Habe soeben ein Video von meinen Angelbuddy erhalten..

Errinnert ihr Euch an die kleine Diskussion zwecks Bellyboot angeln in der "Oma-barracuda-bay"

Versuche es online zu stellen.. alles voller Haie

Thema erledigt


----------



## Krallblei (21. Juni 2019)

Falls jemand spontan Lust hat. Bevorzugt Pärchen oder Kollegen die wirklich miteinander klar kommen!!!

Abreise 27.06 ab Zürich.Abfahrt Süddeutschland. Anreise zur mir kein Problem. Paar Stunden hier schlafen auch kein Ding. Auch der Weg zum Flughafen. Kosten werden geteilt.
Ruten kann ich kostenlos transportieren. Habe 23 Kg Angelzeug frei. Ruten und Zubehör.

Grundkosten belaufen sich derzeit Stand 21.6 auf 600 Euro pro Person. Flug mit guter Airline. Essen und Trinken gibt es an Board. Hotel All Inklu.
Visum und Kosten für Transport.

Im Hotel gibt es zur keiner Zeit Probleme..

Boottouren heute abgecheckt. Ganzer Tag Fischen auf Boot pro Person 45 Euro. Und da ist alles möglich..

Haupsächlich Spinnfischen! Grundangeln auf Bonefisch und Rochen und Getier möglich. Privatlagune!!!


Mehr Infos bei WIRKLICHEM Interesse.

Wir Frau/und ich.. mitte 30. Deutsch. Arabischer Sprache mächtig. Offen für alles. Lustig und sympathisch.

Irgendwie such ich nach einem Fliegenfischer..500 Km Küste haben das noch nie gesehen.

*Muss ganz klar sagen das es wirklich wirklich heiss ist. Damit muss man zurecht kommen.*
Und!!!!! Lang schlafen solltet ihr auch nicht.. Die Sonne geht auf 4:45 
Auch lasst euch nicht abschrecken weil die Tage nix ging.. das ändert sich da dauernt.

Vieles schreib ich hier garnicht (ups) 

PPS: Von allem landet kein Cent in meiner Tasche
PPPS: Sicher gibt es auch Flüge von anderen Flughafen in Deutschland nach "RMF" ist halt schön wenn man zusammen ankommt und abreisst.. deswegen das feste Datum


----------



## Lorenz (22. Juni 2019)

Petri und viel Spass und Erfolg beim nächsten Trip!

"Irgendwie such ich nach einem Fliegenfischer..500 Km Küste haben das noch nie gesehen."

Weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht haben es schon welche probiert... Bspw. im Oman sind immer mal wieder Fliegenfischer oder Leute die es versuchen. Ein paar italienische Guides bieten Touren dafür im u.a. Sudan. Die haben auch Erkundungstrips in andere Länder gemacht.
https://www.arabianflysportfishing.com/
http://www.wildseaexpedition.com/en...FjAJegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw2VnRuHX6v3b8uV85BvwnJ-


----------



## Krallblei (22. Juni 2019)

Ja aber hier im Süden an Ägyptens Küste nicht . In den ganzen Buchten hat es noch niemand probiert. Ich bin mir sicher das wäre bombe

Danke für deine Rückmeldung


----------



## nostradamus (22. Juni 2019)

hi,
schade, dass es so schlecht gelaufen ist! 

gruß
mario


----------



## Krallblei (22. Juni 2019)

Du nicht schlimm. Fischen absolut nebensächlich. In 5 Tagen steh ich wieder da. Dann klappt es! 
Inschallah.

Danke Mario


----------



## mastercraft (23. Juni 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Ja aber hier im Süden an Ägyptens Küste nicht . In den ganzen Buchten hat es noch niemand probiert. Ich bin mir sicher das wäre bombe
> 
> Danke für deine Rückmeldung



Hi Krallblei
hatte ich schon vor 4 Jahre  mit aber mit der fliege is es halt richtig anstrengend, hab damals fing ich ein paar trompetenfische und das wars 
interessant wäre es weiter im süden in den Mangroven


----------



## Krallblei (23. Juni 2019)

Das hast mir nie erzählt Oli.. naja ich würde es gerne mal probieren....

Danke für Rückmeldung


----------



## mastercraft (23. Juni 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Das hast mir nie erzählt Oli.. naja ich würde es gerne mal probieren....
> 
> Danke für Rückmeldung



also bei mir is es im Oktober wieder so weit , mal schauen vlt versuch ichs dann noch mal mit der fliege gib dir auf jedenfall bescheid
Petri


----------



## Krallblei (24. Juni 2019)

mastercraft schrieb:


> interessant wäre es weiter im süden in den Mangroven



Oli wäre super Interesant. Allerdings würde ich dort nie ne Angel auspacken. Die Mangroven stehen unter Naturschutz. Speziell rund um Wadi el Gamal.
Dort gibt es auch Ranger..

Mit Einheimischen warscheinlich kein Problem..

Zähle schon Sekunden bis Donnerstag Abend.. endlich wieder fischen 

Hände zittern, Magen flau.... hab Entzug


----------



## Krallblei (25. Juni 2019)

Männer versprechen den Frauen ihnen die Sterne vom Himmel zu holen.....


Gibt es jemand der mir den Mond wieder weiter zur Erde bringt? 

Bilder von heute zeigen nix gutes. Kaum Unterschied zwischen Ebbe und Flut. 30cm sind ein Witz!! 2 .5 Jahre war der Hub über 1.20m


----------



## Lorenz (26. Juni 2019)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Gibt es jemand der mir den Mond wieder weiter zur Erde bringt?


Kann man den vorhergesagten Tidenhub für Ägypten nicht recherchieren und die Tour entsprechend legen, wenn das den Erfolg beeinflusst? 
Ich weiß so spontan aber ehrlich gesagt garnicht in welchem Zeitraum der schwankt.
Vielleicht gäbe es Daten/Vorhersagen für andere/ähnliche Regionen oder Länder, wenn schon nicht für genau da...


----------



## Krallblei (26. Juni 2019)

Hi Du. 

Wir haben so unsere fixen Termine... angeln macht nach wie vor nur 33.333333% des Urlaubs aus. 

Tabelle mit Gezeiten stimmen nie her. Mir ist das alles ein grosses Rätsel warum das Wasser nicht mehr so steht als noch letztes Jahr und davor.  Meine Freunde die dort arbeiten und täglich aufm Steg sitzen erzählen mir das auch. Ebbe und Flut wird immer immer weniger. 
Der Steg ins Wasser musste sogar im Februar verlängert werden...

Wenn ich heimkomme ohne Fisch bin ich auch nicht unglücklich. 
Allein dort stehen und Sport zu machen befriedigt mich schon. 

Gehen die Tage wieder Lagune... Bonefish sind da. In der "Omabarrabay" warten Haie und die Bootstour ist safe. 

We will see.


----------



## Lorenz (26. Juni 2019)

Hi


Krallblei schrieb:


> Tabelle mit Gezeiten stimmen nie her.


Vielleicht sind die da einfach nicht so relevant bzw müssen nicht so präzise sein. Vielleicht werden die mit einfachen Vorhersagemodellen automatisch errechnet, in die nicht alle möglichen Variablen einfließen, die Online-Angebote nicht gescheit gepflegt oder so... Das ist vermutlich auch garnicht so leicht genau zu modellieren, da Wasser ja eine träge Masse ist und das ja irgendwo herkommen bzw hinfliessen muss (in dem Fall durch eine Meerenge)... 


Wikipedia:


> ... Die Gezeitenkräfte der Sonne betragen etwa 46 % derjenigen des Mondes. Besonders große Gezeitenkräfte und Springtiden ergeben sich etwa alle 15 Monate, wenn der Mond sich aufgrund der langsamen Drehung der elliptischen Mondbahn wieder in größter Erdnähe befindet. Zusätzlich ergibt sich durch die zur Erdachse veränderliche Neigung der Mondbahn eine etwa jährliche Variation der Tiden. ...


https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gezeiten

Der Wasserstand in den Meeren schwankt dann glaube ich auch noch durch (u.a.?) den Wind.


----------

